

Show HN: Push targeted messages/offers on your website, in realtime - sooperman
http://webengage.com/?ref=HN-1

======
pajju
Beautiful Product esp the push integration's. I also loved the instant Live
Demo integration.

Couple of suggestions -

1\. Feedback opens up and makes requests every time it loads. Can that static
form be downloaded on page load and saved?

2\. The Notification push message, takes Significant Real estate of my browser
window(on my 11 inch Mac) and the size is not proportional to the browser
window.

3\. Screenshot attachment for specific parts of the web page will be cool.

~~~
avlesh-singh
Thanks! Answers to your questions underneath -

>1\. Feedback opens up and makes requests every time it loads. Can that static
form be downloaded on page load and saved?

Tricky, because there's a whole lot of configuration, settings, fields etc
that can be changed. We tried to avoid a db roundtrip as much as we could, but
...

>2\. The Notification push message, takes Significant Real estate of my
browser window(on my 11 inch Mac) and the size is not proportional to the
browser window.

Very valid. We are on to it.

>3\. Screenshot attachment for specific parts of the web page will be cool.

In our wishlist. Soon.

------
sync
Love the video. What did you use to make it?

How do you differentiate yourself from all the other "feedback" buttons out
there (e.g. UserVoice, Qualaroo) ? I see Notifications -- but it feels more
like advertising than targeted messages.

~~~
avlesh-singh
I am glad you liked the video. We engaged an agency for getting the video
done.

We are different from UserVoice because we are a private feedback tool (no
concept of community). Also, there are dynamic fields and the cool screenshot
feature in the feedback form. Try the tab on our site.

We are different from Qualaroo, because customers can "target" our surveys at
specific audiences on their websites. More here -
[http://webengage.com/survey/features/targeting-
rules.html#ta...](http://webengage.com/survey/features/targeting-
rules.html#ta..).

You'd love to use Notifications. There's so much you can do with it. Plus,
like surveys, they too can be targeted in a similar manner.

